
Demo: sending Bitcoin to m-pesa using telegram and withdraw cash from an agent - compil3r
https://vimeo.com/143249662
======
merkleme
I read an interesting article a while ago which as its tl;dr stated:

Mobile money transformed Kenya. Rural Kenyans prefer to pay more, but have
Mpesa’s convenience (Mobile Money competitors are cheaper). Fees could reduce
drastically, if Bitcoin is used. Safaricom sees Bitcoin as competition, but
competition is good for the poor end user. Western news about Kenya can be
misleading. Foreigners starting a business in East Africa tend to have a
better chance of success if their model is not solely based on the local
market.

[http://www.coinscrum.com/2016/01/12/bitcoin-
competitiveness-...](http://www.coinscrum.com/2016/01/12/bitcoin-
competitiveness-in-kenya/2/)

